# In need for a raptor identification



## Nelu (Aug 15, 2022)

Hello,
Can anyone confirm (or not) if this is a Broad-winged Hawk?
I took the picture in Calgary, in Carburn Park, last weekend.

Thanks!


----------



## Nelu (Aug 16, 2022)

I think I'll answer my own question 
My online research shows this might be a Red-tailed hawk...but again, I might also be wrong.
I attached another photo, taken after the sun was higher up the sky.


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 16, 2022)

Could also be a Cooper's Hawk


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Aug 16, 2022)

The Cornell Lab Merlin bird ID app I am usin is telling me it is a Cooper’s Hawk.


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2022)

One more vote for the Cooper’s Hawk.


----------



## Nelu (Aug 16, 2022)

I believe you’re right. It’s an immature Cooper’s Hawk.
Mistery solved! 
Thanks guys for taking the time to look it up.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 16, 2022)

We had one posted earlier this year by neuro. https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/threads/show-your-bird-portraits.1280/page-1269#post-928740


----------



## Nelu (Aug 16, 2022)

Photo Bunny said:


> The Cornell Lab Merlin bird ID app I am usin is telling me it is a Cooper’s Hawk.


Thanks Eli!
That amazing app easily id-ed the bird either by providing the three primary colors, details about what the bird was doing and the size or by providing a photo of the bird.
Easy-peasy!


----------



## Nelu (Aug 16, 2022)

AlanF said:


> We had one posted earlier this year by neuro. https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/threads/show-your-bird-portraits.1280/page-1269#post-928740


The three guys I saw were giving some hard time to a squirrel but the squirrel got away...for now


----------

